# Lighting Symbols



## toshiboy (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi there, I have made some lighting symbols that you may be interested in having, or not. 

Here are the links, please let me know what you think of them.

********************PLEASE USE LINK IN MY POST AT BOTTOM OF PAGE***********************


----------



## philhaney (Sep 5, 2008)

jrainsforth said:


> Hi there, I have made some lighting symbols that you may be interested in having, or not.
> 
> Here are the links, please let me know what you think of them.
> 
> ...



Very nicely done! 

What software/drawing program did you use?

Please allow me to recommend giving the GIFs of the lighting symbols (the Source 4's) a transparent background. 




This way they can be placed on a plot and overlay the pipe without a "break" on each side.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice, jrainsforth, but two questions:

1. How might one use .gif symbols of lighting fixtures?

2. Following the pre-SourceFour conventions of "no modifier" for a 6x9 (36°), a single slash for a 6x12 (26°--what you have currently for a 19°) and a double slash for a 6x16 (19°), and not using the "line parallel to lens" (or perhaps using it for the 14° [6x22]), would more closely follow USITT's _Recommended Practice for Theatrical Lighting Design Graphics - (2006)_ , and William Warfel's _Handbook of Stage Lighting Graphics_, wouldn't it?

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/jrainsforth.html


----------



## philhaney (Sep 5, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> How might one use .gif symbols of lighting fixtures?



Hi derekleffew,

It looks like we posted seconds apart. 

To answer your question, I would open them up in Photoshop, make the background transparent, save the .gif, and import it into Visio.

With a transparent background, the .gif would work in any drawing program that supports layers. 

(see my post above)


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 5, 2008)

philhaney said:


> To answer your question, I would open them up in Photoshop, make the background transparent, save the .gif, and import it into Visio.


And this would give me all the functionality I have with Vectorworks? Or the ease of use I find with pencil, paper, and a Field Template?


----------



## toshiboy (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the comment, I have just realised about the transparency, i will chance these a repost them and let you know when they are done, as to the other comments, i will look into them and sort them out. Thanks John


----------



## toshiboy (Sep 5, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Very nice, jrainsforth, but two questions:
> 
> 1. How might one use .gif symbols of lighting fixtures?
> 
> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/jrainsforth.html



What do you mean? These symbols are to be used in programs like paint of work.


----------



## philhaney (Sep 5, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> And this would give me all the functionality I have with Vectorworks? Or the ease of use I find with pencil, paper, and a Field Template?



I've never used VectorWorks, so I can't speak to that. 

I'm sure nothing beats pencil, paper, and a drafting template (I have a couiple of old theater symbol templates at home myself).

If I came across as a jerk, or smart <donkey>, I apologise. I'm a pretty good draftsman, but if you want to be able to read the text on my drawings I'd better do it for you in Visio. It just happens to be the drafting program I have, and it supports layers.

I really was just trying to answer your question.....


----------



## toshiboy (Sep 5, 2008)

OK, I have redone all of the symbols into a better GIF format with the transparency, As to the degree size symbols, I have removed the lines and added the degree number onto the symbol, that way it provides more clarity to the symbol. Any problems let me know, 


Click here to download (DOWNLOAD)


----------

